# Missouri??



## polishgurl47 (Apr 12, 2010)

I was born in Independence, Missouri. Go Tigers!


----------



## kmtangelkrystal (Apr 15, 2010)

i was born in wensvill missouri, i'm now in trenton missour. so ya howdy neighbor!


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 15, 2010)

im in kcks, pretty close to independence


----------



## polishgurl47 (Apr 16, 2010)

i really want to move back for college, i live in Wisconsin now. anyone been to the arch in St Louis?


----------



## kmtangelkrystal (Apr 17, 2010)

yup


----------



## treasuresandstuff (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm in Clinton, the one in Henry County, not the one near St Louis. Would love to meet others and hoping to find out when the 4h show will be in Harrisonville. Or if I missed it.


----------



## LoveDisney (Jun 21, 2010)

I live just about 20 minutes from Independence.


----------



## LoveStripie (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't live in Independence but I live just about under 30 minutes from there.:wiggle


----------



## LoveDisney (Jun 22, 2010)

*LoveStripie wrote: *


> I don't live in Independence but I live just about under 30 minutes from there.:wiggle


Dani, it is about 20 minutes away. (We are sisters.)


----------



## Maddy (Jul 17, 2010)

St. Louis.


----------



## rcohen1982 (Sep 27, 2010)

I am in Raytown, MO...which is very close to Kansas City and Independence.


----------



## viciousalice (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm from St. Louis!


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 11, 2010)

I lived in Rolla MO for 7 years. My Grandparents uncles nephew and many other relatives live down there. I live in Idaho now I was born here and I really missed Home. I miss my gp greatly but I talk to them alot. I have been to the Arch(and up in it)the Indian Pyramids On the mississippi river on the boat Tom Sawyer and My fav Grants Farm. 

Crystal


----------



## Parkinson Farms (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm in Maysville, MO. I was actually born in Bullhead City, AZ but I've lived here since I was 2. I'm 16 now.


----------



## Starweb9 (Jan 12, 2012)

I live in Independence, Missouri! =D


----------



## windyhill (Apr 11, 2012)

Im in close to Troy,Missouri. Im about 60 miles north of St. Louis


----------



## KieraKittie (May 28, 2012)

I wasn't born in Missouri, dad retired here. But I am located in the Johnson county area


----------



## Wooly Hopper (Jun 8, 2012)

I lived in St.Louis most my life but moved to Elsberry MO, two years ago. (not far from St.Louis anyway)

Been up in the Arch countless times along with Forest Park's stuff. Sledded down Art Hill. Watched Shakespeer in the Park , parties on The Landing durring the VP fair, Blues Festival and Holoween night! and sooooo much more.

Love Dog Town too!


----------



## lozeldatkm (Aug 27, 2013)

KCK. You Missouri people and your weird roads and crazy drivers....


----------



## NatalieHinds (Jul 20, 2014)

Born and raised in Eureka, MO! Still here!


----------



## Bryant (Sep 14, 2014)

Chillicothe, MO


----------

